# Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded

## anjames

This morning when I booted my laptop, it gave me grave and unpleasant errors:

```
 [33;01m*[0m Some file in '/etc/{conf.d,init.d}' have Modification time in the future!

 [32;01m*[0m Caching service dependencies ...

 [33;01m*[0m  Service 'cupsd' should be AFTER service 'vmware', but one of

 [33;01m*[0m  the services 'vmware' depends on, depends on 'cupsd'!

[A[152C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [33;01m*[0m Some file in '/etc/{conf.d,init.d}' have Modification time in the future!

 [32;01m*[0m Caching service dependencies ...

 [33;01m*[0m  Service 'cupsd' should be AFTER service 'vmware', but one of

 [33;01m*[0m  the services 'vmware' depends on, depends on 'cupsd'!

[A[152C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Starting eth0

 [31;01m*[0m   Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded

 [31;01m*[0m   No configuration for eth0

[A[152C  [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 [31;01m*[0m         "ntp-client" was not started.
```

Never mind all the  [31;01m*[0m, they are just color codes from the terminal or the modification in future errors, my clock battery died a long time ago, but after I turn on ntp-client then you wouldn't know the difference.

Anyway, I don't know what this nonsense is about 'vmware' and 'cupsd' because I don't even have them set to load at boot, ie the rc-scripts don't include them in any boot level. The thing that irks me is this error.

```
Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded
```

I don't know what dhcp module they're talking about, but I'm currently typing to you from a connection enabled by my typing:

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

which got me an ip and works just dandy... for now. I would rather not have to do this every time I boot.

Also, when I boot using the usual grub loader, my system automagically reboots after a number of these errors occur at boot. I was forced to add 'single' to the end of the kernel boot line to even boot completely. So I'm thinking something is very borked this morning, and would like to know if anyone has any bright ideas.

Thanks

----------

## the_mgt

Hi! You probably use an ~x86 system, at least your baselayout is very new.

You need the line modules_eth0=("dhcpcd") in /etc/conf.d/net and very new dhcpcd: emerge =dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r12 

Have a look here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-371828-highlight-.html

Did you do any serious world-emerging the evening before that?

----------

## plate

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> You need the line modules_eth0=("dhcpcd") in /etc/conf.d/net

 

No, you don't. Just emerge the newest dhcpcd (which in the case of ~x86 is 2.0.0, by the way), and you're ready to fly again.

----------

## the_mgt

@plate: ok, didn't test it, because i followed the error messages. But the message Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded doesn't make sense than, does it? (Given the fact that my next error message was wrong, that wouldn't surprise me  :Wink:  )

----------

## anjames

I'm emerging as we speak. Funny though, I would think that my 'emerge -uD world' would have picked that up. And eix said the latest version was still 1.3 something. Perhaps I need to update some eix db and/or do an 'emerge -uD system' sometime?

----------

## the_mgt

eh, whats eix?

emerge system should be included in emerge world, i think....

----------

## anjames

eix is an index for emerge that functions like 'emerge search' only much faster.

Anyway though, I have emerged the latest dhcpcd and everything appears to be working great again.... except for that whole business about:

```
 [33;01m*[0m  Service 'cupsd' should be AFTER service 'vmware', but one of

 [33;01m*[0m  the services 'vmware' depends on, depends on 'cupsd'!
```

Neither of which I have rc-update set to load. Any ideas here?

----------

## plate

Sure. You got samba in your startup scripts?

----------

## anjames

```
helios init.d # rc-update show

           alsasound |                               

             anacron |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             bttrack |                               

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug |                               

         consolefont | boot                          

            cpufreqd |                               

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

          domainname |                               

              esound |                               

                famd |                               

                gift |                               

                 gpm | boot                          

              hdparm |                               

             hostapd |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug | boot                          

           ip6tables |                               

            iptables |                               

             keymaps | boot                          

              kismet |                               

               knock |                               

                lisa |                               

          lm_sensors |                               

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

             nessusd |                               

            net.eth0 | boot                          

            net.eth1 |                               

            net.eth2 |                               

              net.lo | boot                          

           net.wlan0 |                               

            netmount | boot                          

                nscd |                               

          ntp-client |      default                  

                ntpd |      default                  

             numlock |                               

              pcmcia | boot                          

             portmap |                               

           pure-ftpd |                               

             pwcheck |                               

             reslisa |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |                               

           saslauthd |                               

              serial |                               

               slapd |                               

                slpd |                               

              slurpd |                               

               spamd |                               

                sshd |      default                  

            svnserve |                               

           syslog-ng | boot                          

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |                               

              vmware |                               

              vsftpd |                               

                 xdm |                               

                 xfs |                               

              xinetd |                               

              xprint |                               

helios init.d # 
```

Samba is there, but I don't have it set to load ever. Could it be some sort of ordering problem? How would I change the ordering of when boot scripts are started?

I don't know if this is related, but I also get errors about:

"error calling unlink in GLOBAL" maybee ten or twenty times at boot, but this error is not in dmesg. How can I catch messages that are flying by as my system boots that aren't sent to dmesg? ie the ones with the [ OK ] or [ !! ] at the end of the line.

and I've also been experiencing an anomolous reboot about 75% of the way through the boot process, almost right after net.eth0 is started. But this anomolous rebooting happens maybee 50% of the time, and the rest of the time it just boots as usual.

Food for thought...

----------

## plate

I don't have much of an idea what's going on there, to be honest. I'd watch that bug for any clues that might emerge from it. 

 *anjames wrote:*   

> How can I catch messages that are flying by as my system boots that aren't sent to dmesg? ie the ones with the [ OK ] or [ !! ] at the end of the line.

 

You'll have to wait for tomorrow's GWN for an answer to that one...  :Smile:  Just kidding. Check this. It needs the latest baselayout to work, though.

----------

## brooney

 *anjames wrote:*   

> "error calling unlink in GLOBAL" maybee ten or twenty times at boot, but this error is not in dmesg. How can I catch messages that are flying by as my system boots that aren't sent to dmesg? ie the ones with the [ OK ] or [ !! ] at the end of the line.

 

i had this too....i believe that the problem was i needed to switch to udev.  there are some threads in the forum about it....pretty easy to switch too.

----------

